
Ask HN: How should I recruit my coworkers to my startup? - throwaway80801
I am at the point in my project that I want&#x2F;need help with people focusing on specific areas, i.e. design, testing etc.<p>The closest and easiest people I can think of recruiting work at my company. Design is my main need as of now.<p>Do you have any advice here? What is your experience in this process?
======
ductionist
Many employment agreements have 'non-solicitation' clauses that you might
breach by recruiting from your employer. You should definitely ask a lawyer.

